# WANTED: Chamber Vacuum Sealer



## Ephulsy (Jul 30, 2020)

Looking for a chamber vacuum sealer. Preferably a VP215 Vacmaster or a Vac Vida VS301!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 30, 2020)

Amazon has plenty of them if you want to pay that price. RAY


----------



## Ephulsy (Jul 30, 2020)

Looking for a used one at a lesser price


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 30, 2020)

See Lisa from vacuum sealers unlimited in tools.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 30, 2020)

As alot of you know [ATTACH]456287[/ATTACH] lisa b has been one of our site sponsors for a long time.

If you do not know who this is our what she offers let me introduce you.







Lisa is the owner of Vacuum Sealers Unlimited.

As you can imagine she has all things Vacuum Sealers on her site. And if you haven't visited it in a while check it out as she recently had a face lift done on the site.

Lisa is always here to help how she can and answer your questions.

I know she will be along soon with the current discount code for SMF members.

Thanks for being a great sponsor Lisa.

Brian


----------



## Ephulsy (Jul 31, 2020)

Was curious if anyone had a used one they were looking to get rid of... But will definitely keep Lisa in mind if I decide to pull the trigger on a new one!


----------

